# Another new 3.2 V6 owner!!!



## sp1ltvw (May 10, 2009)

Hi all just a quick intro,im new to the TT scene and just bought a bright metalic red mk1 3.2 V6 Dsg on a 53 plate and i must say its imaculate,paintwork comes up really nice when polished,it has the leather/alcantara interior with paddle shift etc. really like it. ive been into the vw thing for yrs and i also own a 1967 splitscreen camper that we use sometimes. 
im looking at subtle mods so any help will be muchly apreciated!! will post pics up soon cheers all,martin


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome first mod join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Martin, Welcome to the forum. Should be a nice colour, Lets see some pics soon.
H.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## sp1ltvw (May 10, 2009)

Thanks all and yes i will get some pics up as soon as it stops raining stair rods!!!!! lol oh and yes i will join up (ttoc) as soon as i get chance,martin


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

